# Returning to soap making---pricing help



## plumblossomlane (May 21, 2010)

I made M&P soap for several years but have taken a couple years off. I am wanting to get back into it. Can someone tell me what the average price is that people are charging for a bar? I used to price mine at about $1 per ounce. Is that still about right?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2010)

the formula has not changed. 

Cost of supplies + overhead X 4 is standard US retail for handmade items.

Cost of supplies + overhead X 2 is standard US wwholesale for handmade items.


----------



## llineb (Jun 2, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> the formula has not changed.
> 
> Cost of supplies + overhead X 4 is standard US retail for handmade items.
> 
> Cost of supplies + overhead X 2 is standard US wwholesale for handmade items.



Tabitha, if I make my soaps at home when my twins are taking their nap.  What do you think I should charge for my time?  My supplies are about $1.50 a bar.  I charge $6.50 at present. hmmmmm........
Thanks!  Lara


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2010)

How large is that bar?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2010)

How much per pound are you paying for your soap base, fragrances and paakaging. That seems high for your cost on the bar unless it's very hefty in size.


----------



## llineb (Jun 3, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> How much per pound are you paying for your soap base, fragrances and paakaging. That seems high for your cost on the bar unless it's very hefty in size.



Well I was using a base I buy from Wisteria Lane and the shipping through fed ex alone was $49.00 that added to my cost.  I also wrap the soap in shrink wrap, a cello bag, bow and a handmade tag.  people usually buy them for gifts.  the bars are only 5 1/2 oz.

This time I am trying a less expensive base from WSP and I have not re- calculated my cost yet.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 3, 2010)

5 1/2 oz is a heafty bar of soap. The average bar of soap is 4oz so $6.00 for 4oz owuld have been very high for M&P IMHO. It sounds about right for 5 1/2oz though.

As for paying yourself for your time you would have to figure that out. If you figure $15.00 an hour, the you would have to divide that by how many bars you should make in an hour (not how many you do, how many you would if you were on the clock woring for someone else). Divide the $15.00 by how many bars an hour your should be able to make and there is your labor cost.


----------



## llineb (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Tabitha! ...I never thought of breaking it down by the hour.


----------

